# iphone 4



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Hi,
Could anyone give me a price for the new iphone 4 in Dubai? (initial charge and then monthly payment if poss)
Just debating whether to buy one here and bring it with me or wait till I get to Dubai?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## amitb (Jun 22, 2010)

Kate&Phil said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone give me a price for the new iphone 4 in Dubai? (initial charge and then monthly payment if poss)
> Just debating whether to buy one here and bring it with me or wait till I get to Dubai?
> Thanks in advance!


i've been reading up on the iphone in UAE too, but i doubt if they have officially launched the iphone 4 there yet. 

you can check out plans and prices for the 3Gs model on DU's website, here's the link - Elite Plan with iPhone du or on Etisalat - iPhone 3GS


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I believe it is not launched in UAE yet, still having problem supplying in the US et al.

However, soon, it will be available on the market (at very high prices) from "importers" similar like the iPad.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not too keen on the reception issue currently.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

CarlZA said:


> I'm not too keen on the reception issue currently.


Supposedly a bumper will solve the problem...


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

True - but I'm not one for paying a lot of money to get something that has a special instruction to ensure its workings.

In this day and age, technology and its implementers should be able to curb this before selling it to the public.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

What's matta with you ?

Have to kick you out of the Apple Fan Boy club now...


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Iphone4 causes Apple shares to drop

Now it's up to Apple to fix their issue.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Its almost certainly cheaper to buy a sim free iPhone in the UK and bring it with you. the top spec iPads are over 1000pounds here, but only 800 in the UK


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I know, it is getting worse for Apple.

Consumer Report (in US) won't even recommend it despite the phone scored highest of all tests (other than reception).

On the other hand, the iOS4 is great. Looking forward to it being released for iPad in Fall...


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

If you still want to buy one that is. 

I still can't believe Apple told users that to cure the problem they had to hold a phone in a certain way or pay for an insulator.

Sorry, iPhone4 = FAIL.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

CarlZA said:


> Sorry, iPhone4 = FAIL.


I am not a fanboy, but that might too strong.

I would _guess _that majority of the iPhone owners use a case anyway. So is it really a big deal functionally ?

And yes, the bumper should be free from Apple along with the admission of the mess-up instead of burying their head in the sand.

Everyone makes mistakes...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

HamishUK said:


> Its almost certainly cheaper to buy a sim free iPhone in the UK and bring it with you. the top spec iPads are over 1000pounds here, but only 800 in the UK


Top spec iPads are selling at Dubai airport for Dhs.3800 !
lane:


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

ccr said:


> I am not a fanboy, but that might too strong.
> 
> I would _guess _that majority of the iPhone owners use a case anyway. So is it really a big deal functionally ?
> 
> ...


I'm not against Apple. The price point it's being sold at, the impact of the fault and then what Apple said afterwards to its owners add up to the consumer being at the wrong end of this deal.

The iPhone4 is a top flight phone, and with reception issues it isn't a phone. Out of principle, if I buy a phone it should work like all the other phones out there without adding something to it to curb reception loss. Emphasis is on the working part - a mobile phone, granted good reception, should be able to phone at the minimum.


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, my experience with my iPhone 3gs in Dubai has been less than stellar.

I brought my phone here from Australia, expecting to just pop in a sim and go. But no. I started with Etisalat and had no end of issues ranging from the phone just not ringing (getting missed call notifications), to very poor 3g internet performance (simple web pages taking forever to load, or not loading at all). Etisalat told me to turn off 3g... Thanks :/

After a lot of inquiring, I was told that the phone needs to be configured for the local network (firmware), and that nobody currently offers the service. It was suggested I buy a new iPhone from Etisalat.

So I immediately switched to Du, hoping for more success. Long story short, Du seems to work a bit better, but it's nothing compared to Vodafone in Australia.

In the end, I'm extremely frustrated with it all, and have decided to buy the new HTC Desire instead:

HTC - Products - HTC Desire - Overview


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

funkyant said:


> Well, my experience with my iPhone 3gs in Dubai has been less than stellar.


I recently moved to Dubai from Egypt, had a locked iPhone from Egyptian Vodafone so I jailbreak and unlock it to use to Etisalat SIM.

It is working very well, so you might want to try that (?) It is a 10-min process if you found the right instructions set.

Moderators, don't worry about illegal discussion. Etisalat iPhones are already unlocked.


----------

